# Signals intelligence analyst under investigation for being normal



## RackMaster (Apr 6, 2017)

Not possible.

Signals intelligence analyst under investigation for being normal


----------



## Il Duce (Apr 6, 2017)

How do you spot an extrovert at the NSA?  They stare at YOUR shoes when they talk.


----------



## Red Flag 1 (Apr 6, 2017)

I


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2017)

I've seen some of them on _Jeopardy_.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 6, 2017)

I spent a good portion of my career around them... bunch of kooks that never see the light of the day.


----------



## Il Duce (Apr 6, 2017)

I should add, I PCS this summer to the NSA as the Army DIRNSA fellow.  So, keep the hate coming


----------



## Gunz (Apr 6, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> I should add, I PCS this summer to the NSA as the Army DIRNSA fellow.  So, keep the hate coming



Put some fresh masking tape on the bridge of your nerd glasses.


----------



## AWP (Apr 6, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> I should add, I PCS this summer to the NSA as the Army DIRNSA fellow.



Some days the jokes write themselves.


----------



## Salt USMC (Apr 7, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> I should add, I PCS this summer to the NSA as the Army DIRNSA fellow.  So, keep the hate coming


Let us know if they issue you a WoW account during inprocessing or if you have to pony up for your own.


----------



## RackMaster (Apr 7, 2017)

Salt USMC said:


> Let us know if they issue you a WoW account during inprocessing or if you have to pony up for your own.



Geeky Comment of the Year!


----------



## DasBoot (Apr 7, 2017)

Il Duce said:


> I should add, I PCS this summer to the NSA as the Army DIRNSA fellow.  So, keep the hate coming


You know you spend too much time on the Casual Encounters section of Craigslist when you see NSA and don't think of the intelligence agency...


----------



## Gunz (Apr 7, 2017)

@Il Duce before reporting to NSA

 

@Il Duce after a week at NSA


----------



## Il Duce (Apr 7, 2017)

@Ocoka - there is no before picture.


----------



## AWP (Apr 7, 2017)

@Il Duce's DA photo is a 3x5 card.


----------

